
Show HN: MapMe.io, AR platform for IoT, primarily for transportation awareness - craigm26
http://mapme.io
======
craigm26
[http://MapMe.io](http://MapMe.io), a AR platform for the IoT, primarily for
transportation awareness. Original motivation was to create an all-software
solution for the bicyclist to be more aware of something coming up from behind
- as I am mostly deaf. After a few startup weekends and intel edison
incubators, I'm getting close to testing with small group of alpha users in a
larger city like SF (where real-time data is available for public buses). The
idea for the MapMe.io is to be the software platform where real-time
notifications enhance transportation safety overall. Spotter view/tab will
access the phone camera for "background" of app/"foreground" for user and the
alerts will give relevant alerts based on user location.

------
coreyp_1
I don't think you're going to get much participation unless you explain more
about the project on your website.

~~~
craigm26
thanks! the main company website
([http://beaconsafety.co](http://beaconsafety.co)) and/or the mapme.io site?
For the mapme.io site I'm planning to add a "how-to" modal later.

